# Cannot sync Apple devices to MS Outlook 2003/7



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I've Googled all over the place trying to get an answer to this but all I have found is that I am just one of squillions with the identical problem. 

OK, I have updated all the OS's for Itunes and the iPad3 and iPhone 5 etc. but when I connect to my PC using MS Outlook, there is no way I can sync the contacts between the two!! :down:

I can chose the option to "replace contacts on this device" in Itunes from the contacts on my PC but it won't even look at it!

Whether I make a change to the PC's contacts or those from the devices, neither way can I get the two to sync. 

I have unistalled, reinstalled iTunes, reverted the iPhone etc. but nuffing!! 

I give up! Any help or advice much appreciated!


----------

